# Marriott 24-day Internal Exchange Priority



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2005)

*Copied, edited for clarity and combined two threads from the old BBS* (CraigU was an authorized II representative to TUG when he posted these messages.)

------------------------------------------------

amerisense

TUG Member 
Posts: 114
From: Miami, Ohio, USA
Registered: Mar 2003

posted 03-13-2003 10:01    

I've read that Marriott owners have preference at II for other Marriott resorts. My question is how much weight does ownership give me? Say I have Florida and want Hawaii, but a non-Marriott Paris owner also wants the same unit, all other things being equal. Who prevails?

--------------------------------------------------------

CraigU

TUG Member 
Posts: 2331
From: Miami, Florida USA
Registered: Jun 2002

posted 03-14-2003 05:42 

All inventory received from Marriott properties are held for a certain period before they are released to non Marriott owners. The comparable exchange methodology, outlined in our terms and conditions, still apply. This program offers a measurable advantage.

--------------------------------------------------------

gejone

TUG Member 
Posts: 193
From: Independence, MO. Owner: Pono Kai, Westgate Vacation Villas
Registered: Feb 2003

posted 03-14-2003 10:29    

Craig, 
Since I am a Marriott owner and can view Marriott units before the rest of the II members, can I use a non-Marriott unit to trade into the Marriott or do I have to use the Marriott unit? This assumes that the non-Marriott unit has good trading power.

------------------------------------------------

CraigU

TUG Member 
Posts: 2331
From: Miami, Florida USA
Registered: Jun 2002

posted 03-14-2003 17:55    

You will only receive the internal priority when trading the Marriott week.   

-------------------------------------------------

amerisense

TUG Member 
Posts: 114
From: Miami, Ohio, USA
Registered: Mar 2003

posted 03-14-2003 18:45    

Craig, 
The holding period sounds like a fair approach, but you did not say (or will not say?) how long that period is.

----------------------------------------------------

CraigU

TUG Member 
Posts: 2331
From: Miami, Florida USA
Registered: Jun 2002

posted 07-19-2003 13:58    

The length of the internal hold is dictated by the lead time to the occupancy dates. The maximum hold is 24 days. However, it can be as few as 3 days [during some part of the flex change period].

-------------------------------------------

maryk

TUG Member
Posts: 219
From: Cumming, GA Harbour Lights, Horizons Orlando
Registered: Mar 2003 

posted 03-03-2003 05:22

I am getting conflicting stories regarding the Horizons resorts by Marriott. Marriott is telling me that they are (since last year) looked at the same as any other Marriott. Example: Cypress Habour. But now timeshare owners are telling me that Horizons does not get the same special priority exchange period of choices when looking for a trade. Can you please clarify this for me?

----------------------------------------------------
CraigU

TUG Member
Posts: 2331
From: Miami, Florida USA
Registered: Jun 2002 

posted 03-03-2003 12:26 

Horizons by Marriott DOES have an internal priority.

-----------------------------------------------------

maryk

TUG Member
Posts: 219
From: Cumming, GA Harbour Lights, Horizons Orlando
Registered: Mar 2003 

posted 03-03-2003 13:17

Does it have the same internal priority as other Marriott resorts, such as Cypress Habour and Grand Vista?

-----------------------------------------------------

CraigU

TUG Member
Posts: 2331
From: Miami, Florida USA
Registered: Jun 2002 

posted 03-03-2003 14:17

Yes


----------

